# Transformers: Ära des Untergangs - Erster Teaser-Trailer



## FlorianStangl (5. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers: Ära des Untergangs - Erster Teaser-Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Transformers: Ära des Untergangs - Erster Teaser-Trailer


----------



## MauriciusGdL (5. März 2014)

ein transformers film VON michael bay OHNE ein aufgestyltes, heißes chick? ist der mann krank oder meint er das ernst? und wenn er es ernst meint ...ist er krank?

hut ab!


----------



## springenderBusch (5. März 2014)

Vielleicht wird der Film dann ein klein wenig erwachsener als die Vorgänger und damit besser.
Die Trilogie ist doch abseits der Effekte eigentlich ziemlicher Stuß und einfältig inszeniert.
Einmal gesehen und vergessen, nichts was länger als ein paar Minuten in Erinnerung bleibt.


----------



## Phone (5. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> ein transformers film VON michael bay OHNE ein aufgestyltes, heißes chick? ist der mann krank oder meint er das ernst? und wenn er es ernst meint ...ist er krank?
> 
> hut ab!


 
Dir ist schon aufgefallen das die Blonde die in keiner Scene ihren Mund zu hat, wieder am Start ist..wie schon im letzten Teil -.-.-


----------



## svd (5. März 2014)

Nö, Rosie ist nicht mit von der Partie. Blondie ist heuer Nicola Peltz (Katara aus der ätzenden "Avatar" Verfilmung).

Aber wie es aussieht, ist sie einfach nur ein nerviges Kind und keine... "Wachsvorlage", wie man auf Cybertron zu sagen pflegte.

Aber irgendwie erinnert es mich an "den Sommer, wo einfach alles wie Crysis 2 ausgesehen hat".


----------



## Brainwaver (5. März 2014)

Ka, also ich fand zumindest in den ersten beiden Filmen alles was neben den Transformers stattfand auch ganz gut, und nein ich sage das nicht wegen Megan Fox.
Die Story hatte was Spiderman Peter Parker artiges.
Das hier scheint mir eher so auszusehen als wollte man halt einen Transformers Film produzieren und benötigte halt noch irgendwas mit Menschen nebenbei, also richtig sinnlos.


----------



## Phone (5. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Nö, Rosie ist nicht mit von der Partie. Blondie ist heuer Nicola Peltz (Katara aus der ätzenden "Avatar" Verfilmung).
> 
> Aber wie es aussieht, ist sie einfach nur ein nerviges Kind und keine... "Wachsvorlage", wie man auf Cybertron zu sagen pflegte.
> 
> Aber irgendwie erinnert es mich an "den Sommer, wo einfach alles wie Crysis 2 ausgesehen hat".


Aber schlimm genug das sie genauso aussieht -.-

Ich würde gern wissen wie die Leute hier so einen Film drehen würden, denn ich glaube das kann sich niemand anschauen bei dem was die meisten sich vorstellen


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. März 2014)

Wird genauso mies werden wie die ersten drei Teile. Sieht auch exakt genauso aus, andere Schauspieler hin oder her.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (5. März 2014)

Transformers: Age of Extinction


----------



## UthaSnake (6. März 2014)

GEIL!!!!!
Auf den Film freu ich mich richtig richtig... moment... Ach nein, das ist ja gar nicht Godzilla!
Was Transfuckers 4?  
Haha, na okay. Ich schneide mir einfach Teil 1 bis 3 zusammen wie es mir gefällt, dann hab ich ja das was da im Trailer zu sehen ist 

Schade, Michael bay hat auch gute Filme in seiner Liste:
Armageddon,
Pain and Gain
Bad Boys

Das dem Kerl nicht selber mal langweilig wird mit diesen ganzen Transsexuelrobot movies >.<


----------



## Lukecheater (6. März 2014)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Transformers: Age of Extinction


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du kennst den Original-Titel


----------



## MauriciusGdL (6. März 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Aber schlimm genug das sie genauso aussieht -.-
> 
> Ich würde gern wissen wie die Leute hier so einen Film drehen würden, denn ich glaube das kann sich niemand anschauen bei dem was die meisten sich vorstellen


 
falls du damit mich meinst:

mein text sollte einfach nur michael bay in hinsicht auf megan fox trollen. die gute frau hatte sich nämlich selber darüber beschwert gehabt ständig nur als lustobjekt (oder so ähnlich) in den transformers filmen dargestellt zu werden - ich glaube, dass war sogar der grund warum sie dann im dritten teil rausgeflogen war.

daher auch meine frage, ob er das ernst meint das kein heißes chick dabei ist und wenn ja, ob er krank ist - weil man es von ihm halt nicht gewohnt ist.


ist hier eigentlich noch irgendwer dazu in der lage seinen kopf anzustrengen, oder unterhalte ich mich hier schon wirklich mit generation "türkdeutsch" der man alles bis ins kleinste detail erklären muss?


----------



## springenderBusch (6. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> ist hier eigentlich noch irgendwer dazu in der lage seinen kopf anzustrengen, oder unterhalte ich mich hier schon wirklich mit generation "türkdeutsch" der man alles bis ins kleinste detail erklären muss?



Ich schließe mich von der Ansage einfach mal aus.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. März 2014)

MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass war sogar der grund warum sie dann im dritten teil rausgeflogen war.


 
Nein, rausgeflogen ist sie, weil sie Michael Bay mit Hitler verglichen hat


----------



## Phone (6. März 2014)

XD und ich hatte von der Blonden aus dem zweiten Teil geredet, da die Dame im dritten bzw. hier im Trailer exakt genauso aussieht und für mich ist das wieder so ein "Chick" die nix kann außer mit offenem Mund durch die Pampa laufen



MauriciusGdL schrieb:


> falls du damit mich meinst:
> 
> mein text sollte einfach nur michael bay in hinsicht auf megan fox trollen. die gute frau hatte sich nämlich selber darüber beschwert gehabt ständig nur als lustobjekt (oder so ähnlich) in den transformers filmen dargestellt zu werden - ich glaube, dass war sogar der grund warum sie dann im dritten teil rausgeflogen war.
> 
> ...


----------

